# Monitor de Sonido // Transmisor/Receptor RF



## matiasemg (Jul 18, 2008)

Buenas, ando queriendo hacer unos monitores inalambricos de sonido, es para que los musicos cuando esten tocando escuchen el retorno, pero inalambrico (como todos los musicos pro, pero no hace falta que sea tan pro ) y la verdad no encontre muchos planos sobre eso, en lo que es el transmisor, no importa el tamaño ni la tension ni nada, en lo que es el receptor, la idea es una bateria de 9v y lo mas chico posible

Desde ya muchas gracias!


----------



## Dano (Jul 18, 2008)

En el foro está toda la información necesaria, en el topic transmisores de fm, está el diagrama de un transmisor de fm, el cual puede ser sintonizado por cualquier radio barata.

El problema de realizar un circuito extermadamente simple en fm es la estabilidad, por ejemplo están tocando y unos de los musicos de se "poseciona" y sin querer le pega al circuito transmisor, la frecuencia se dispara y debes resintonizar los repetores, lo cual es medio imposible cuando estás en el medio del toque, y además te confías en los retornos inalámbricos y no llevas cajas de retorno estás muerto, mas vale cortar el toque e irse con dignidad.

Si puedes solucionar el problema de la sensibilidad, de seguro obtendrás un buen retorno.

¿que experiencia tienes en RF?

Saludos


----------



## djpusse (Jun 24, 2009)

hola gente...

matiasemg que has conseguido para esto ya que yo tambien quiero hacer unos cuantos para lo mismo (monitoreo para el loco que canta y toda su banda jeje)


----------



## hernaninfinito (Sep 14, 2009)

Uh que bueno sería que alguien aporte algo...


----------

